# Introducing! Aysu & Pickett!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Definitely cute - although Aysu looks more like a Sphinx than a Devon Rex to me! Sounds as if Lilith is being very, very good indeed - shouldn't be long before the kittens are climbing all over her, sleeping on her back, and playing devilish, feline mind games with her!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

They look like kitty drawings that little kids might make with great big ears and large almond eyes of bright blue and bright green. They are precious. I hope to own a Selkirk rex someday. Love those type of cats.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh how cute! I LOVE Devon rexes! They are so beautiful.  You definitely should post photos of these guys as they grow up!! I bet Aysu will want to be cuddling up to Lilith for warmth when they get used to each other.  I've never seen a Rex with that little hair- he will probably want to steal some from Lilith! Pickett is so cute, she looks fiesty!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

GASP! Omg. They are GORGEOUS! I'm so jealous! They are such a great pair! Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

They're precious  I love Devon Rexes. I've seen a few of the rex kittens go through fairly baldish phases, they usually grow some hair as they get older 

My coworker has Cornish Rexes, which are also delightful


----------

